
Myth: Ellis Island Name Changes (video) - shawndumas
https://www.ancestry.com/academy/course/ellis-island-ancestor-name-change
======
shawndumas
Here is the article the video is based off of:
[https://www.nypl.org/blog/2013/07/02/name-changes-ellis-
isla...](https://www.nypl.org/blog/2013/07/02/name-changes-ellis-island)

